# Hi all, newbie



## Kimberlyb (Feb 28, 2010)

I am here because my husband has Grave's. He has been managing it ok, but developed a condition about 2 years ago. This condition is achalasia. He has been to the doctors and they could not determine the cause. We recently did research on our own and discovered some similar cases that were very recently published on the internet. We found 2 males that incidentally had Grave's also had developed achalasia.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow! That doesn't sound like fun. What method had he used for treatment?


----------



## Kimberlyb (Feb 28, 2010)

We don't have insurance. He's waiting for Obama to pass the health care bill. There hasn't really been any treatment plan. He drinks a lot of Ovaltine and tries to keep food down. There was something we have discovered, although. He is able to swallow foods containing Sodium Nitrates, such as pretty much anything frozen/processed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kimberlyb said:


> I am here because my husband has Grave's. He has been managing it ok, but developed a condition about 2 years ago. This condition is achalasia. He has been to the doctors and they could not determine the cause. We recently did research on our own and discovered some similar cases that were very recently published on the internet. We found 2 males that incidentally had Grave's also had developed achalasia.


Absolutely, yes. This is common w/ Graves'. It is sort of a faux myastenia gravis where there is great muscle weakness supporting the inner organs of the body.


----------

